# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  mixing 5000 i.u of hcg question?

## DEE151

so i was watching some videos on mixing hcg on youtube
so let me see if i got it down is this how you do it.

so for 5000 iu i would need 5ml of batwater and put 1 or 2ml of water into the hcg and put the rest of the water in a sterile vial. then suck up the 1 or 2ml of hcg and mix it in the vial of water wich will give me a total of 5000 iu's?
is this correct?

----------


## gunslinger2

I have seen the same vids and that seems to be right. Problem is I get a lot of conflicting information about HCG . Some say to take it during your cycle, others say use it for PCT. Some say take 250iu twice per week while others say thats not enough to work and you need at least 1000iu per week or more.

I have been reading about HCG for about 3 months now and no one seems to know how to take it. Only that you should.

----------


## OH REALLY

i start mine two weeks before my last shot of test and stop it the first day of PCT..ill take 5000ius with in the last month of the cycle... if im running a long cycle i take it in the middle of the cycle for about a month just to plump up the nuts and get them working again ....that seems to work best for me .....i used to run it with my PCT but one time my nuts didnt recover and i was depresed for months untill i ran another PCT with the HCG first....

----------


## TITANIUM

> so i was watching some videos on mixing hcg on youtube
> so let me see if i got it down is this how you do it.
> 
> so for 5000 iu i would need 5ml of batwater and put 1 or 2ml of water into the hcg and put the rest of the water in a sterile vial. then suck up the 1 or 2ml of hcg and mix it in the vial of water wich will give me a total of 5000 iu's?
> is this correct?


The vial is 5000IU'S

You get 1 cc of bac H20

Mix it in the vial with the HCG-carefully!!!!

I use 10cc sterile vials

Inject 9 CC of bac H20 into the sterile vial

Then take your HCG out of the original vial=1 cc

Inject it into the 9cc sterile bottle, this equals 10 cc complete.

You now have 500 IU's of HCH per CC.

Refrigerate it.

----------


## OH REALLY

thats it but why use 10cc of water when it calls for 5cc?

----------


## OH REALLY

> thats it but why use 10cc of water when it calls for 5cc?


that is the reason its measured in ius

----------


## T-MOS

you can add as much BA as you want to dilute it to whatever concentration you want

5000 will be 5000 no matter what

IF

you mix the 5000 HCG with ONE ml BA, then 1ml=5000

you mix the 5000 with 5 ml BA, then 1 ml= 1000

you mix 5000 with 10 ml BA, then 1 ml = 500

100 marks on a slin pin = 1 ml or 1 cc

just do the math

----------


## OH REALLY

but 1 iu should always equal 100mcg of HCG that is why it stands for international units because the amount should always be the same if its 1 iu....see 1iu should have the same amount of medication/HCG/hgh/Insulin or whatever you are mesuring in every doctors office from here to japan that is why it is a international unit.... but yes you could delute it to what ever you want but then it is not a true international unit its just some number you came up with in your room......
they do this for safty reasons so people dont get over dosed

if my doctors international units were diferint from yours and we swiched it would be all screwed up no one would now what they got

----------


## OH REALLY

To define an IU of a substance, the Committee on Biological Standardization of the World Health Organization provides a reference preparation of the substance, arbitrarily sets the number of IUs contained in that preparation, and specifies a biological procedure to compare other preparations of that substance to the reference preparation. The goal in setting the standard is that different preparations with the same biological effect will contain the same number of IUs.

From Wikipedia,

----------


## Aodha

I've only done one previous cycle and I did three weeks of 5000iu a week towards the end right before pct. Was this ok?

----------


## OH REALLY

did it work for you?

----------


## Focusmen

> To define an IU of a substance, the Committee on Biological Standardization of the World Health Organization provides a reference preparation of the substance, arbitrarily sets the number of IUs contained in that preparation, and specifies a biological procedure to compare other preparations of that substance to the reference preparation. The goal in setting the standard is that different preparations with the same biological effect will contain the same number of IUs.
> 
> From Wikipedia,



the IU measurement system is used 99.9% of the time for insulin . insulin is ALWAYS the same dosage per iu. you could dilute a 5000iu vial with 50 mls of BA water to get a true 100 iu measurement. but then you would have to shoot 5 ml to get 500ius... that wouldn't be very efficient

----------


## ted666

> so i was watching some videos on mixing hcg on youtube
> so let me see if i got it down is this how you do it.
> 
> so for 5000 iu i would need 5ml of batwater and put 1 or 2ml of water into the hcg and put the rest of the water in a sterile vial. then suck up the 1 or 2ml of hcg and mix it in the vial of water wich will give me a total of 5000 iu's?
> is this correct?


If your package is 5000iu, and you add 1ml diluent, you have 5000iu per ml. 
If you add 5ml diluent, you final mix is then 1000iu per ml. 
If you add 10ml diluent, then 500iu per ml and so on.

----------


## BJJ

> The vial is 5000IU'S
> 
> You get 1 cc of bac H20
> 
> Mix it in the vial with the HCG -carefully!!!!
> 
> I use 10cc sterile vials
> 
> Inject 9 CC of bac H20 into the sterile vial
> ...


Thank you

----------


## LizzardSecond

> I have seen the same vids and that seems to be right. Problem is I get a lot of conflicting information about HCG . Some say to take it during your cycle, others say use it for PCT. Some say take 250iu twice per week while others say thats not enough to work and you need at least 1000iu per week or more.
> 
> I have been reading about HCG for about 3 months now and no one seems to know how to take it. Only that you should.


I see a doctor who specializes in steroid users. He is well know around here and well respected. He runs a legitimate family practice but is a juice head. Basically to put it short is you must do 10,000iu after your cycle. 

He likes it to be administered IM EOD 1,000iu. I told him that I prefer a sub-q injection and he said its fine, it will work but he says that 1ml sub q is too much so do it daily at 500iu with less water .25cc/injection. 

He also says that 20mg of Novaldex is fine. Clomid and Novaldex do the same and you dont need both. 45 days is what he wants.

----------


## ted666

> Thank you


you know you are responding to a month old thread right? :Hmmmm:

----------


## BJJ

> you know you are responding to a month old thread right?


Yes, and what's wrong with that?

----------


## lift2win

u can run 30ml of water for 5000iu's it just matters how much liquid u want to inject i mixed mine with 10ml water so each cc is 500iu's

----------


## lift2win

oh and just be sure to keep it in the fridge and use it within i think 30 day or right around there

----------


## Aodha

> did it work for you?


If you're asking me, yeah it worked just fine. It's so confusing reading about all the different ways to do it. I didn't get any sides, just a great kickstart to the balls right before my pct. I'll probably do it just like that next time too. I'm sure some will say why or why not I should do it differently, but what works for me might not work for someone else.

----------


## xephonics

Someone said doing 1cc sub is too much, is this true?

----------

